# Question @Performance Kennels !



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay, Someone suggested that his poop issues (zildjians ) Could be cause I've never had his anal somether er other cleaned or drained or something like that, I guess people do it to show dogs. I've never heard of it !

Am I a bad mother? 
input please EVERYONE!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you talking about manually expressing Anal glands?
Anal Gland Dog


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Would that cause his poops problem?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No that would not cause the poop issues. When anal glads get impacted you will see the dog scooting on the floor (dragging their butt  ) or it is painful when they poop or a slimy film over the poop. If the poop it self is runny and soft then it has to do with the digestion or bacteria in the gut.

The only reason I could think of that anal glade would make a dogs poop really soft is if they were infected and the infections is causing diarrhea but you would have other symptoms too.

Holly great job on that post with the video's!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya I was wondering if thats what you where actually asking about. I have never heard of it causing poop issues, but I have no idea about it lmao!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

too bad they are using black dogs in the videos so I could see how to do it, my chihuahua's glands have to get expressed every 3 weeks, that's 25 dollars extra each visit just for that. The vet wouldn't show us because he said it is a medical procedure =(


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is really gross to do but you can do it at home. I do my dogs every time I bathe them and the other day I shot my self in the face...... yeah no real words to describe the horror as my mouth was open too.....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OMFG lisa that is beyond gross... I just ate a meatball sandwhich and it definitely doesn't feel right in my gut right now!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh my gosh lisa that is DISGUSTING!!!!!!!

and davidfitness check into a local groomer, at my work we do not charge to do it to our clients, they can come whenever to have it done, and i think we charge 5 for non-repeat clients.... 25 every 3 weeks is really ridiculous for the butt squeeze. lol.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh, Okay ! well, thanks guys! Just wondering if that could of been the issue too. 
I'm off to work...till 8 am 
thanks again, next pay day i'll def be getting that fish zole.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

:flushhhhh Lisa uggghhhh that is beyond gross when it goes right, I dont want to even imagine, gghhh


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> oh my gosh lisa that is DISGUSTING!!!!!!!
> 
> and davidfitness check into a local groomer, at my work we do not charge to do it to our clients, they can come whenever to have it done, and i think we charge 5 for non-repeat clients.... 25 every 3 weeks is really ridiculous for the butt squeeze. lol.


Thank you for the idea, the only thing is I heard there are two ways of expressing it, one way is internall which is supossed to really flush them and then there is the external like the one in the video. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yes you can do it two ways, I do all of mine externally and it works fine.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> yes you can do it two ways, I do all of mine externally and it works fine.


The vet told my fiance that Peanut's need to be expressed internally because externally barely flushes anything out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lies, all lies! lol and no it is not a medical procedure to put on a rubber glove lube up and express the anal gland! Find a new vet because he is jerking you off for the money.

to do it internally you need a rubber glove, paper towel, and lube. The glands feel like little peanuts or almonds on the side of the anus. You put your finger in hook it to the side and feel the gland. Then you put your finger on the far side of the gland and milk it towards the anus with firm pressure. make sure you other hand it covering the anus with the paper towel to catch what comes out. Do both sides and if your dog squeaks it is ok that can hurt a bit. You want to be firm with out being hurtful to the dog.

You would probably get away with doing it externally, just try it. I will look at the video and if it does not show it well I will make one for you hows that?

I can do just about the same job externally as internally so again your vet wants that money from you every week.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I might have to do a video, why did they use black dogs? lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> lies, all lies! lol and no it is not a medical procedure to put on a rubber glove lube up and express the anal gland! Find a new vet because he is jerking you off for the money.
> 
> to do it internally you need a rubber glove, paper towel, and lube. The glands feel like little peanuts or almonds on the side of the anus. You put your finger in hook it to the side and feel the gland. Then you put your finger on the far side of the gland and milk it towards the anus with firm pressure. make sure you other hand it covering the anus with the paper towel to catch what comes out. Do both sides and if your dog squeaks it is ok that can hurt a bit. You want to be firm with out being hurtful to the dog.
> 
> ...


I kind of figured that, money is really tight right now so I can only go to this vet. In both videos the dogs are black and you can barely see anything they are doing, with the chi I have to be extremely careful, If you tape the procedure for me that would be awesome :woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah it is harder on smaller dogs but you can still do it both ways. If you are being gentle but firm you will be ok.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> *...... and the other day I shot my self in the face...... yeah no real words to describe the horror as my mouth was open too.....*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl:

yup that is pretty much how I felt. I love that episode of FG.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG! so sorry Lisa but I can't help but laugh LOL the horror!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry PK, I can't imagine that it was the first nor the last time though!









This vid is shows both methods, agghghhhghg gross..............
I still think we need a better example though.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a great video, I do not think I need to do another one and my husband will be happy he does not have to film. You will not get those gaging nosies I am sure he would have made! lol


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> You will not get those gaging nosies I am sure he would have made! lol


:rofl:

That would have been the best part. Come on now. You gotta admit the cat anal glands are NASTAY!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok so... I've never known anything about anal glands. I've heard about people getting them expressed...

For awhile Helena would have a really funky butt smell. It was this metallic/sulfur smell. Really hard to describe but thats the best I can do. Anyway I hadn't smelled it in awhile... lol

But we were all on the bed just now and I smelled it again and I said "Oh no the metallic smell is back" So I looked under her tail and there was brown/clear butt juice on my sheets!!!! EWWWW!!!!! It smelled so bad! I called my mom who used to work as a vet assistant and she told me Helena probably expressed her anal glands. Helena started licking her butt after that... (gross) LOL 

So is that what it was?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yes that it what it was and you might want to do her anal glands every few weeks so that does not happen.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

omg how often does this have to be done? I dont think i can do it. I have a weak stomach


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you can do them once a month if you need to. I do them when I bathe dogs and most only get baths about 3 times a year. But I have a few dogs I have to do every month or they start scooting.


----------

